# Rapid storage technology



## prescient (Jul 26, 2014)

i cant get  RST  to  work  .  it says an error message with a wrong platform  thing . 

it worked on a previous os  instillation . i guess it even worked on this os at start until it gave an error message .


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2014)

Make sure you have the right version for your current OS. You might check if there's a bios setting to enable/disable.

Can you post the actual error message and verify you're on Win 8 Pro? If so you might need to find an older copy of RST since a few vendors have announced dropping support for 8 in favor of 8.1. I don't think Intel or Asus is one of those yet.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2014)

Was the previous install also Windows 8 or did you just upgrade from something else? I would download the latest RST drivers from the internet. I don't know if the newest version likes to hide but for the latest version of RSTe for X79 requires you to hunt for the C600+/C220+ RAID driver instead as X79 is basically a C602J without vPro and the latest drivers aren't "released for X79" even though they work on it just fine.


----------



## prescient (Jul 26, 2014)

it was just an older revesion of win 8.1  pro then i got a newer win 8.1 pro edition 
nothing works  from all the  RST   drivers out there . the thing is it worked at start . strange 
in my older rig it did the same . it worked for a while then for no reason gave same messages


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Can you post the actual error message?



Please do that, even take a screenshot.

Do you have a start menu installed? Search/Run "Event Viewer" and see if you can find any other errors/warnings that relate to RST. I've had 0 issues with my Z87 Pro, I can't imagine a higher-end board having any issues like this.

Again, maybe check that you have the right settings enabled in BIOS (check your mainboard's manual if you need more assistance with that part).

Is this the version you have tried installing? http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/IRSS_Win7-8-8-1_VER4001068.zip

Maybe install IME first (the chipset driver), and then trying to install RST again? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

You need to provide more details about this issue, simply stating it's not working isn't going to net you much help unless it's a more wide-spread and common issue. Even then, the more you provide and are capable of providing on your end, the easier and faster something can get resolved with some assistance.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2014)

uninstall and reinstall get the update version from Intel

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/sftwr-prod/imsm

after install right click on it and enable it if its not


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 26, 2014)

Intel is doing this on purpose to force us buy newer mobos and CPU's. So lame.

I think one from this page should work:
http://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-and-RAID-Drivers.html


----------



## prescient (Jul 27, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Please do that, even take a screenshot.
> 
> Do you have a start menu installed? Search/Run "Event Viewer" and see if you can find any other errors/warnings that relate to RST. I've had 0 issues with my Z87 Pro, I can't imagine a higher-end board having any issues like this.
> 
> ...



sorry   i didnt  see the things you requested am a bit confused  here is it





also i attached you   the log file .  there is no  event viewer  errors .

as for the rest  of the RST    drivers  i tried everything . reinstalling loading bios defaults ,  i tried it all


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2014)

have u enabled RST in your bios prescient?







here is where u find it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2014)

what is that feature anyway, got it on this mobo but never found anything about what it did


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2014)

It is hard drive management...gives you power save and performance options in software so you don't got to hunt them down at the two easy to find spots in Windows from what I gathered having it on my PC and laptop. I am sure Intel makes some wild claims about it too.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't use the installer, install the RAID drivers manually in the device manager. Make sure to have system restore enabled so you can rollback the drive in case it prevents Windows from booting (like AMD's AHCI driver for the SB750 does ootb).


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 27, 2014)

Kursah said:


> It is hard drive management...gives you power save and performance options in software so you don't got to hunt them down at the two easy to find spots in Windows from what I gathered having it on my PC and laptop. I am sure Intel makes some wild claims about it too.


RST also alows you to use an SSD as cache for an HDD.




OP, make sure that your bios SATA mode is set to AHCI or RAID. RST doesn't work in IDE mode AFAIK. Also set Intel RST as enabled. If you updated your bios recently it might have reverted back to default values.

If you installed W8 in IDE mode, do this to change to AHCI/RAID without re-installing:



> - Winkey + x > Command prompt (Admin)
> - Type the following command: bcdedit /set {current} safeboot minimal
> - Restart and switch to AHCI/RAID in the bios
> - Windows will boot in safemode
> ...



RAID mode is required for SSD caching.


----------



## prescient (Jul 27, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> RST also alows you to use an SSD as cache for an HDD.
> 
> nop
> 
> ...



everything is in place .  i dunno what is the issue , anyway what do i have to lose not using 
this suuka   it hardley have any effect


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 27, 2014)

If you're not going to use RAID or SSD caching there's no incentive to install RST; it's just a management console, the storage driver can work without it.


EDIT: Wait, did you install the Intel INF chipset drivers? If the storage driver is missing W8 might be using a built in driver that is not supported by RST.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 27, 2014)

Did you change the SATA plug positions on the MainBoard? Some boards have more than one SATA controller on them, and Intel's RST only works with Intel controllers.
Make sure that all of your SATA drives are connected to ~only~ Intel controllers and not other brands, such as Marvel.

The motherboard on the system I'm using now ( Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3) has 6 Intel based SATA-III ports, and 2 that are controlled by a Marvel 88SE9172 chip.


----------



## prescient (Jul 27, 2014)

the guy  assembled the pc at the shop , and his a pro , i didnt  touch a thing  actually  .  
i did install  the driver on the main  board  dvd   called intel  chipset driver .
the amazing this  driver played it on me for long time . with my previous  machine  it worked for a long time then stopped 
working . nothing was changed then when i brought this  pc   i  installed it first thing . then i replaced the os with a newer one 
and it worked at start then stopped working i swear it was installed then it said the driver stopped working try to re install 
when i tried to do that it gave the this platform is not supported  messages .  what did change ? what a mystery  intel 
i dont use ssd nor  raid . to hell with it , i herd it makes the  HDD   head moves better  lol  but   my head is more valuable at this time .


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 27, 2014)

*THIS*   is the correct version of RST for your system. If you've tried installing it and it doesn't work, maybe it's a good idea to ignore it. (something that you may already have decided to do)


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2014)

ANY version of RST should work. Heck I am on a P67 chipset and just updated to the latest version last week. But then I am running RAID so it is actually useful to me. Single HDD's will see nothing from it.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 27, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> *THIS*   is the correct version of RST for your system. If you've tried installing it and it doesn't work, maybe it's a good idea to ignore it. (something that you may already have decided to do)



The installer won't install the driver unless particular kind of hardware exists even if the driver itself will work. Device manager will let you install drivers even if Windows doesn't think it's the right one and I had to do this with my X79 RAID drivers when I used the C600+/C220+ RSTe driver which contained the latest RSTe driver. I couldn't use the installer because I have an X79 chipset and not a C600 or C220 series PCH and needed to manually install the RAID driver.

NOTE: RST won't install if the SATA mode is configured as IDE or AHCI, RAID mode needs to be enabled IIRC because AHCI and RAID use to very different drivers and IDE can use generic Windows drivers.

Theoretically I gained TRIM through RAID by doing this and not using the older version. I can't really tell the difference or if it actually did or not though. TRIM was always being "passed thru" even with the old driver but I wasn't sure if it was actually communicating it to the SSDs, but that's a distraction.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 27, 2014)

I got that version of the driver from the ASUS website, off of the "drivers download" page for the motherboard that he's using. 
If _any_ version will work for him, that one should be it.

I remember when RST first came out, it was a PITA to get installed properly on my ASRock Z68 motherboards.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 27, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> I got that version of the driver from the ASUS website, off of the "drivers download" page for the motherboard that he's using.
> If _any_ version will work for him, that one should be it.
> 
> I remember when RST first came out, it was a PITA to get installed properly on my ASRock Z68 motherboards.



Bad advice. He should download the driver right from Intel. It's less likely to have bugs or issues with it as it was released not that long ago. RST is RST, if it's running it will install.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24006&lang=eng&ProdId=2101

The last download is the installer exe, if you want to install it using device manager, download the first download "f6flpy-x64.zip".


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 27, 2014)

Intel has this posted on that page,......................but what the hell do they know.

*IMPORTANT: 
Before installing this application or requesting technical support from Intel, first contact your system manufacturer. They typically provide software which is specifically configured for your system. *


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 27, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Intel has this posted on that page,......................but what the hell do they know.
> 
> *IMPORTANT:
> Before installing this application or requesting technical support from Intel, first contact your system manufacturer. They typically provide software which is specifically configured for your system. *



Old drivers have issues, I wouldn't be recommending this if I haven't experienced this myself. Considering I have a RAID-0 and RAID-5 on my X79 RSTe and I've found newer drivers to be much more stable than ones released 2 years ago, I like to think that I have some knowledge about what I'm talking about.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 27, 2014)

And I had an issue with the shiny new Intel drivers not working on my Gigabyte board. The ones posted on Gigabyte's site did. 

Go figure,......


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2014)

RST 13 running on my P67


----------



## prescient (Jul 28, 2014)

i had it running before  . it will just stop at some point


----------



## prescient (Jul 29, 2014)

am not going to force install it from device manger .  it dosnt look safe 
and it should work on achi  not only raid


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2014)

So you tried uninstalling it and reinstalled the driver from the Intel site? Right click in the system tray icon and enable


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't understand why your so dead set on using it . It is technically meant for RAID so unless you run in RAID mode it shouldn't work


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2014)

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology offers greater levels of performance, responsiveness, and expandability than ever before. *Whether you are using one or multiple serial ATA (SATA) or PCIe drives,* you can take advantage of enhanced performance and lower power consumption from the latest storage technologies. Additionally, you can rest easy knowing you have added protection against data loss in the event of a hard drive failure.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> I don't understand why your so dead set on using it . It is technically meant for RAID so unless you run in RAID mode it shouldn't work


The RAID driver specifically won't work, you're correct but RST has different drivers for AHCI mode versus SATA RAID. RSTe works the same way but with a third SAS RAID driver as well.

I'll make it extra easy. I've attached the latest bare RST driver from Intel's site.

iaAHCIC.inf is the AHCI driver.
iaStorAC.inf is the RAID driver.

I would just use device manager and get it over with.


----------



## prescient (Jul 29, 2014)

it also  can make the  HDD   head  moves  directly  to its target instead of moving  on the  disk  toward it saving time and  hardware  contact .  
its ok but  i think intel  sucks with it anyway .  and they need a week  to study  this mess , otherwise  they can stfu  from my part 

i dont  really  think  westren  digital is waitting for thier  software  to run their device


----------



## prescient (Jul 29, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I would just use device manager and get it over with.



can you explain the method  and ill give it a try  ok?  thanks  .   which driver to chose from device manger  and what to  do then ?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2014)

prescient said:


> can you explain the method  and ill give it a try  ok?  thanks  .   which driver to chose from device manger  and what to  do then ?


I can this evening. I don't currently have access to a Windows machine. I'm on lunch break at work and all we have here is Linux and OS X.

Edit: You see @INSTG8R screenshot up there? Use the "Update driver..." button and select the AHCI driver in the archive I uploaded.

If you still can't figure it out this afternoon, I'll post a couple screenshots for what I do for RSTe.


----------



## prescient (Jul 29, 2014)

yes ill wait .  we will give it a try  thanks , if it works we can consider this as a fix 
and ill make a thread titled  RST    fix  for  intel  boards so anyone who search google will find it . u will be famous


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 29, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> ANY version of RST should work. Heck I am on a P67 chipset and just updated to the latest version last week. But then I am running RAID so it is actually useful to me. Single HDD's will see nothing from it.



Judging by that TXT file, he's trying to instal raid RST instead of normal RST..



*prescient*
These are normal versions, try one of these, 12.9.3 is ok or latest 13.1.0 if you dont have Samsung F3 series HDD.
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/downloads/Drivers/Intel/Rapid-Storage-Technology-(RST)/Drivers/


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2014)

Alrighty! I can show you in Windows 7 but I think it's the same procedure in 8 and 8.1. You should be happy because it took me 11 screenshots to show the entire process without leaving anything out.

Basically just follow the red circles, when you browse files just go to the unzipped drivers I provided from Intel's website or get them from them yourself and select the AHCI driver. I have more options because RSTe supports SAS variants in addition to just SATA, but ignore that. Just use the AHCI driver assuming you're in AHCI mode and all should go smoothly since these are WHQL certified drivers.


----------



## prescient (Jul 30, 2014)

intel   let us know when you want us to use this driver   i dont do other people work


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2014)

prescient said:


> intel   let us know when you want us to use this driver   i dont do other people work


What? Could you clarify that statement?


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 30, 2014)

Did you try  normal RST or not?


v 13.1
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/downloads/Drivers/Intel/Rapid-Storage-Technology-(RST)/Drivers/Intel-RST-13.x-Serie/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Version-13.1.0.1058-WHQL/


v12.9.3
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/downloads/Drivers/Intel/Rapid-Storage-Technology-(RST)/Drivers/Intel-RST-12.x-Serie/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Version-12.9.3.1000-WHQL/


edit: I see they're having some DL limit issues atm, never seen that before.. Usually just click on "*Télécharger*" and it starts dl'ing.


----------



## prescient (Jul 30, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What? Could you clarify that statement?



am not gonna do all that and yes hunter i tried it all
i want to d/w exe from intell   like before then install  if not that is their trouble my hardware shines


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2014)

prescient said:


> am not gonna do all that and yes hunter i tried it all
> i want to d/w exe from intell   like before then install  if not that is their trouble my hardware shines


All of that? I can do that process in about 30 seconds to a minute. I hardly call that a lot. It's out of the way, yes, but if you have to manually install any driver, this is how you do it and there are cases where this is the only way you can do it. I would get off your high horse and just try it instead of being stubborn about it and continuing to complain about it not being "just the way you want it". Also your statements are very hard to understand. If you need to use Google translate to converse with people on a forum, you probably shouldn't be doing it at all in my honest opinion. I do expect other users to be comprehensible.


----------



## prescient (Jul 31, 2014)

me high horse ?  hehe  am forlorn .   you dont know me .  i lost my country my family  my nation my body  my money  my youth  my faith  in only the past 3 years .
i was god among others . now am a crippled  damned  thing walking i just need a game to hide in the dark corner until the men in black comes for me .
some guys can run  100 meters  in  8 seconds can you do that ?
am not gonna do all that and yes hunter i tried it all
i want to d/w exe from intell like before then install if not that is their trouble my hardware shines

what i said simple and dose not need all those  dictionaries . if you are Chinese , must all people have small eyes ? 





look my device manger shows different things and i dont want to mess with it and have drive and other stuff am so tired , making this rig 
am happy you want me to use the s/w  but that is intel  job not mine


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 31, 2014)

device id strings of that unknown device please.


----------



## prescient (Jul 31, 2014)

yes lol i had it in  the p5q pro  . 
http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?t=214495
the screen is gone tho  
i dont remember  what it was . or maybe we never knew as i had it disabled 
i noticed i can install something from the mb dvd  called ,management  engine  interface 



 i used it and its gone 
what is that for anyway


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Install IME driver.


http://station-drivers.com/index.php/downloads/func-startdown/769/


extract it and then update & pinpoint to driver only @ device manager..


btw they fixed DL limit again..


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 1, 2014)

It's probably installed already and it's either going to be under Storage Controllers or


prescient said:


> yes lol i had it in  the p5q pro  .
> http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?t=214495
> the screen is gone tho
> i dont remember  what it was . or maybe we never knew as i had it disabled
> ...



It was probably installed anyways. If you're not running Intel's AHCI driver, you'll see something like this iirc.


----------



## prescient (Aug 2, 2014)

man where is this file you say it ends with  inf?  and the file achi ?  the warning message scared me 
you want intel  to destroy my hard disc


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 2, 2014)

INSTALL Intel Management Engine too!


This will cause all kinds of internal mobo problems if you dont have it., ie RTS not working etc.


GL Im out of here.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2014)

Microsoft storage spaces controller? I think you first of all selected the wrong device. Second you didn't select the correct driver, if it's giving you raid options you selected the iaStorA driver and not the AHCI driver which looks like the iaAHCIC driver in the screenshot you gave.

I think I'm done giving advice. I'm concerned you can't follow directions and will do something bad.


----------



## prescient (Aug 3, 2014)

me ?
i told you before my device  manger  dose not look like yours







prescient said:


> look my device manger shows different things and i dont want to mess with it and have drive and other stuff am so tired , making this rig
> am happy you want me to use the s/w  but that is intel  job not mine







you did not see that post ?   and am the one messing around ? also the file you induced dose not exist in RTS  files  downloaded from Intel


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 3, 2014)

Because you're trying to download and install RAID RST. 

geez, still dont get it?? 


btw There is a big difference between raid and non raid driver. And you need IME too.


Ps my RST driver is located @ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers




only A-smedia sata controller is now located @ storage controllers, was after I installed latest driver, default was also @ IDE ATA/ATAPI.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Try Intel links: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=RST

Try version 12.9 first, then try v13.

First uninstall old drivers and restart.  Windows should install generic drivers.  Once that is done, restart and try the Intel versions.
I have found that in some cases that the Windows generic driver works the best, assuming you are not running a RAID.

The v13 did not work in my x58 system, said it was not compatible.  I believe the v13 is for UEFI based Bios systems, so I believe it should work in your system.  Still try the v12.9 first.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 3, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Because you're trying to download and install RAID RST.
> 
> geez, still dont get it??
> 
> ...



There is a generic driver if it's using AHCI already. I pointed it out already but go not reply to that particular post...



Aquinus said:


> It's probably installed already and it's either going to be under Storage Controllers or
> 
> 
> It was probably installed anyways.* If you're not running Intel's AHCI driver, you'll see something like this iirc.*


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah default intel seems to be 9.5.xx something, generic is std MS AHCI..


He doesnt use RAID, im pretty sure about that, he also uses initial BIOS, I tried to tell him newer bios will help by Oc but nah he doesnt want to listen, apparently to scared to update..


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 3, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> He doesnt use RAID, im pretty sure about that, he also uses initial BIOS, I tried to tell him newer bios will help by Oc but nah he doesnt want to listen, apparently to scared to update..


I think that means our work is done here.


----------



## prescient (Aug 3, 2014)

hey hunter  you must be TJ .  yes i dont want  bios .  its ok like this  the new  bios  wont fix it .
i dont have raid and  i am not installing it   , am installing  rts   and it was on the  dvd  driver  achi   and my bios is set on achi  by default its ok no hard feelings .
as you see am not stable  i messed up with adaptive speed  and i dont want to screw  bios . no good reason to . my bios is dated 5 months ago
its not  nvidia    gpu  driver .  the hardware /  os  is stable   and going  strong  . and am tired 2 months  buying   and setting  the machine . what will i accomplish  
of flashing bios .   do you think i damaged  something with that fast  adaptive move ?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 3, 2014)

It would appear that going to the latest Bios may help.
The first step would be to revert back to stock settings prior to updating. No overclocks.
According to ASUS site you need to install BIOS updater for New 4th Gen Intel Core Processors, under "Bios-Utilities",  first; then update to new Bios version 1505.
http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax

The reason to update is for the broadest compatibility range and to fix problems.  Your board has had 13 bios updates so far, that indicates to me that they had to fix many things.


----------



## prescient (Aug 4, 2014)

not necessarily  ,  those s/w  guys are addicted  to work  and they need to keep going and adding stuff . i dont really have problems and and they wont fix the RST  cause
its an intel   error  not hardware related .
i had p5q  bios for 5 years i never needed  to mess with it . not a 4 month old bios ,  am not touching that . thanks


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 6, 2014)

Newer bios will help by cpu power/voltages @ auto, older bios wasnt so effective. 


Anyway about RST, no its a user error. You are trying to install RAID RST driver, while you dont use that. Or do you have 2 identical disks in RAID???


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 6, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Newer bios will help by cpu power/voltages @ auto, older bios wasnt so effective.
> 
> 
> Anyway about RST, no its a user error. You are trying to install RAID RST driver, while you dont use that. Or do you have 2 identical disks in RAID???



He clearly doesn't but he is VERY insistent on having RST tho I have used it on and off for years before I went RAID and there are really no benefits(despite him thinking there are) for single disks...


----------



## Shambles1980 (Aug 7, 2014)

rst only works if your using raid.. (not to sure how the rest of you have done it without using raid.)


you need to uninstall generic drivers install the correct drivers.
run the microsoft fix it app to let you boot up in raid mode,
shut down the computer
go to the bios enable raid,
boot to windows (you will only be able to boot to windows if you ran the ms fix it (if you didnt you have to go back and change the bios to ahci)

when you get back in to windows tell rst to cache your dirve.

you do not have to have identical drives to do this. (all you need is a mechanical hard drive, and a ssd you want to use as cache)
you do need to swap to raid in the bios so that rst can work properly.
the ssd will then dissapear "atleast how ever much you assigned to the cache"

you are also not supposed to format the drive 1st if possible. (it cant have a partition table)

here is a picture of what my rst set up looks like.
i only have 1x WD red 1tb and a 40gb intel ssd in the raid array (not really raid its RST)
but the computer sees the 1tb and the 30gb i allocated as cache as one raid drive.. (rst does the rest from then on)
the space i did not allocate for cache is then available as a hard drive. as you can see i set just over 5Gb of it for a page file drive. and 2gb to help keep it at fastest speeds. (should really be more like 4gb unallocated. but the disk is so small i had to make choices.






if you do not want to do that. format the ssd and install your most used apps and games on it and call it a day.


----------

